
Why Macs Cost More - shawndumas
http://www.bazingajournal.com/2011/06/why-macs-cost-more.html
======
Uhhrrr
>Apple’s computing hardware, and the software development behind OS X,
actually cost more to manufacture.

Does Apple really spend more on software development than Microsoft? It's
slightly plausible that they spend more on items specifically related to home
users and designers, but overall?

This link: [http://www.tuaw.com/2008/11/07/apple-adds-staff-boosts-
randd...](http://www.tuaw.com/2008/11/07/apple-adds-staff-boosts-randd-
spending-in-fy2008/) has Apple spending a little more than $1B on overall R&D,
and this one: [http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2008/08/04/charts-
micros...](http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2008/08/04/charts-microsoft-
randd-spending-hits-new-high/) has MS spending about $8B.

~~~
pallinder
Microsoft Isnt producing the computers though which apple does so you have to
compare the software cost to that of say HP:s software cost.

~~~
rbanffy
But HP doesn't make their own PC operating system (yet).

